# xm Holly will go until new years day



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/xm-holly-extended-through-new-years.html

I wonder what made them do this ???


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

I hope this will apply for Directv XM customers too. A customer service rep from XM said Holly will continue on XM29 through New Years Day also. We will see.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

They were sure quick to turn off the other XM Christmas stations. I happened to be up listening on the night of December 25th. As soon as 12 midnight struck (I kid you not, the timing was perfect), making it December 26th, my DirecTV XM Christmas channels went poof! They all turned back to their original pumpkins.


----------

